# E1000 stops working after kernel upgrade to 3.2.1-r2

## alinmesser

I am trying to upgrade the kernel from 3.0.6 to 3.2.1-r2, and I copy the config in /etc/kernels, as I usually do (I am using genkernel).

When booting into 3.2.1, e1000 stops working, cannot get an IP via DHCP and causes kernel panics when I try to use ifconfig to add/remove an IP or make any other changes.

lspci:

```
01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.6, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_BE-2400-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Mar 2012 10:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.3 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -mfpmath=sse -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/data/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/data/gentoo/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/data/gentoo/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/data/gentoo/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://gates/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa amd64 apache2 axif bash-completion bzip2 cddb cgi cleartype cli cracklib crypt css ctype cuda cxx dbus dri dvd exif fftw gdbm gmplayer gpm hal iconv java jpeg jpeg2k json kde lame libvisual loop-aes mmx mmx2 mmxext mng modules mudflap multilib mysql mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfsprogs offensive opengl openmp pam pcre png posix pppd qt3support qt4 raw rdesktop readline sensord server session snmp sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog threads truetype unicode vdpau vim-syntax vnc webkit xml xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http mod_python cgi cgid" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Hu

A panic is a major event.  What is the stack trace for the panic?

----------

## asturm

3.2.9 is the latest (upstream) stable kernel, I would give that a try before wasting time on error hunting.

----------

## alinmesser

I tried more things and now I'm even more at a loss: after disabling all network services (sshd, ntpd, apache2, etc.) and having config_eth0 = "null" in /etc/conf.d/net the system booted up fine.

Changing back to the original config_eth0 = "dhcp" and starting /etc/init.d/net.eth0 just worked... Manually starting all services afterwards worked too...

Is there anything that gets loaded in the background at startup?... Or something like cpufreq interferes with the PCI timings?...

Stack trace:

```
Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: WARNING: at drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000/e1000_main.c:1447 e1000_close+0xa2/0xb0 [e1000]()

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: Hardware name: SN78S

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: Modules linked in: cpufreq_userspace it87 hwmon_vid powernow_k8 freq_table mperf fan thermal processor snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd i2c_nforce2 firewire_ohci thermal_sys i2c_core firewire_core k8temp pcspkr snd_page_alloc scsi_transport_iscsi e1000 fuse xfs exportfs nfs auth_rpcgss lockd sunrpc ext3 jbd raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq raid6_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid1 raid0 scsi_wait_scan hid_monterey hid_microsoft hid_logitech hid_gyration hid_ezkey hid_cypress hid_chicony hid_cherry hid_belkin hid_apple hid_a4tech usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore usb_common scsi_transport_fc sr_mod

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: Pid: 5475, comm: ifconfig Not tainted 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: Call Trace:

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff81037c4b>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x7b/0xc0

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffffa0293eb2>] ? e1000_close+0xa2/0xb0 [e1000]

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812f235d>] ? __dev_close_many+0x7d/0xd0

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812f23dd>] ? __dev_close+0x2d/0x50

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812ef95a>] ? __dev_change_flags+0x9a/0x180

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812f2e10>] ? dev_change_flags+0x20/0x70

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff8134193c>] ? devinet_ioctl+0x60c/0x760

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff8109c142>] ? handle_pte_fault+0x82/0x730

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812e03aa>] ? T.1083+0x1a/0x50

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812e0634>] ? sock_ioctl+0x44/0x280

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff810c2afb>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x9b/0x4f0

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff812df46b>] ? sock_alloc_file+0xab/0x130

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff810c2f99>] ? sys_ioctl+0x49/0x80

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: [<ffffffff8137be3b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Mar  3 16:03:32 away kernel: ---[ end trace a072bdc7ef70a0a3 ]---
```

I just tried 3.2.9 and it has exactly the same symptoms.

If I let net.eth0 be hotplugged (or whatever starts it since I have !net.* in rc.conf) - something gets messed up. Starting it manually after boot works fine.

---  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ---

For some reason, I cannot post any replies to the thread...

Yes, what I posted was a warning, but I received a kernel panic when I was trying to fix it initially, rmmod e1000 and such.

Anyway, anything I use to make changes to the network card generates a warning and a dump; that includes ip, ethtool, ifconfig, etc.

I upgraded gcc and genkerenl as well, and recompiled the kernel twice - no change.

I noticed with ethtool -k eth0 that rc-checksumming was off (it was on before). Also the card thinks the network link is down ("Carrier lost"). Everytime I try to reboot I have to press the magic button, since it gets stack at "Bringing down interface eth0"...

----------

## Hu

That stack trace shows a warning, not a panic.  Does it matter if you use ip instead of ifconfig?

----------

## alinmesser

Also, I tried the latest 3.1 (3.1.10-r1) and it's working without any problem, doing the exact same thing (copying the kernel configuration in /etc/kernels and doing genkernel all).

To reiterate over the updates as posted as edits in my previous post (when forums didn't allow me to post replies) I tried various versions of gcc and genkernel.

Any access to the driver/hardware (such as changes using ip or ifconfig, ethtool, dhcpcd trying to get an IP) generate the kernel warning.

Stopping all services, unloading and reloading the e1000 module does not help. When loaded under 3.2.x, the e1000 driver always thinks there is no cable connected ("no carrier").

Cannot reboot cleanly afterwards as the computer hangs when trying to turn off the network. 

```
/etc/init.d/eth0 zap
```

 didn't help, a way to do that would help me to continue troubleshooting (or otherwise the ext4 will probably b0rk eventually).

----------

## Hu

According to the kernel source, this warning indicates that the device is being reset at the time that a close occurs.

----------

## alinmesser

I have two different machines having this exact same problem, one with a MCP67 and one with a MCP78 NVidia chipset (Shuttle barebones). Both running Athlox X2 BE-2400, 2GB RAM.

They are currently both running 3.1.0.-r1 (amd64, multilib). I am at a loss on how to troubleshoot this further.

Since 3.2 has been out for a while I don't suppose there's a problem in how it communicates with the hardware; the e1000 is also a mature driver so my guess is that some configuration settings changed and a .config that works in 3.1 doesn't work identically in 3.2.

I did a diff for the config:

```
3c3

< # Linux/x86 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86 3.2.9-gentoo Kernel Configuration

41d40

< CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

49d47

< CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

100c98

< # CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

---

> CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

146c144

< CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

---

> # CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

212c210

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

---

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

263a262

> CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

294a294

> CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

360a361

> CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

468a470

> CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

469a472,473

> # CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

> # CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

920c924

< # CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

---

> CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

922c926

< # CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

---

> # CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

923a928,933

> # CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

> # CONFIG_MII is not set

> # CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

> # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

> # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

926d935

< # CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

928,931c937,947

< # CONFIG_MII is not set

< # CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

< CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

---

> 

> #

> # CAIF transport drivers

> #

> CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

> # CONFIG_VORTEX is not set

> # CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

> # CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

932a949,975

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

> # CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

> # CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

> # CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

> # CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

> # CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

> # CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

> # CONFIG_B44 is not set

> # CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

> # CONFIG_CNIC is not set

> # CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

> # CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

> # CONFIG_BNA is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

> # CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

> # CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

> # CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

> # CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

> # CONFIG_ENIC is not set

> # CONFIG_DNET is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

> # CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

933a977,986

> # CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

> # CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

> # CONFIG_S2IO is not set

> # CONFIG_VXGE is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

> # CONFIG_HP100 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

> # CONFIG_E100 is not set

936d988

< # CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

939,943c991,998

< # CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

< # CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

< # CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

< # CONFIG_R8169 is not set

< # CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_IXGB is not set

> # CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

> # CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

> # CONFIG_ZNET is not set

> # CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

> # CONFIG_JME is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

946,949c1001,1021

< # CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

< # CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

< # CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

< # CONFIG_CNIC is not set

---

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

> # CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

> # CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

> # CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

> # CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

> # CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

> # CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI=y

> # CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

> # CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_8390=y

> # CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

> # CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI=y

> # CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

> # CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC=y

951,954c1023,1043

< # CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

< # CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

< # CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

< # CONFIG_JME is not set

---

> # CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

> # CONFIG_QLGE is not set

> # CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

> # CONFIG_8139CP is not set

> # CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

> # CONFIG_R8169 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC=y

> # CONFIG_R6040 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ=y

> # CONFIG_SEEQ8005 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN=y

> # CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS=y

> # CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

> # CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

> # CONFIG_SFC is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC=y

> # CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

> # CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO=y

956,957c1045,1062

< # CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

< # CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

---

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN=y

> # CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

> # CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

> # CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

> # CONFIG_NIU is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI=y

> # CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI=y

> # CONFIG_TLAN is not set

> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA=y

> # CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

> # CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

> # CONFIG_FDDI is not set

> # CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

> # CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP is not set

> # CONFIG_SLIP is not set

959,968d1063

< CONFIG_WLAN=y

< # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

< # CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

< # CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

< # CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

< 

< #

< # Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

< #

979c1074,1079

< # CONFIG_WAN is not set

---

> CONFIG_WLAN=y

> # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

> # CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

> # CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

> # CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

982c1082

< # CAIF transport drivers

---

> # Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

984,991c1084

< # CONFIG_FDDI is not set

< # CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

< # CONFIG_PPP is not set

< # CONFIG_SLIP is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

< # CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

< # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

---

> # CONFIG_WAN is not set

1053a1147

> # CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

1058d1151

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

1098a1192,1196

> 

> #

> # KCopy

> #

> CONFIG_KCOPY=m

1131,1132c1229

< # CONFIG_RTC is not set

< # CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC=y

1180a1278

> # CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

1361c1459,1462

< CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

---

> 

> #

> # Multifunction device drivers

> #

1450a1552

> # CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

1491a1594

> # CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

1638a1742

> CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

1642c1746

< # CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

---

> # CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

1650a1755

> # CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

1663a1769

> CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

1666a1773

> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

1676a1784

> # CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

1792a1901

> # CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

1794a1904,1907

> 

> #

> # Hardware Spinlock drivers

> #

1802,1805c1915,1916

< CONFIG_DMAR=y

< CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

< CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

< # CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

---

> # CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU is not set

> # CONFIG_IRQ_REMAP is not set

1806a1918,1919

> # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

> # CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

1917a2031

> # CONFIG_SQUASHFS_4K_DEVBLK_SIZE is not set

2073a2188

> # CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS is not set

2078d2192

< # CONFIG_INTEL_TXT is not set

2103a2218

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER is not set

2151a2267

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3 is not set

2166a2283,2284

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_COMMON=m

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_X86_64 is not set

2180a2299

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY is not set

2197d2315

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set
```

----------

## alinmesser

I tried to regenerate the config via 

```
make oldconfig
```

 but still no luck.

Looks like I'm stuck with running 3.1.10-r1, unless anyone can suggest anything else I can try.

----------

## toralf

 *alinmesser wrote:*   

> I am trying to upgrade the kernel from 3.0.6 to 3.2.1-r2, and I copy the config in /etc/kernels, as I usually do (I am using genkernel).
> 
> When booting into 3.2.1, e1000 stops working, cannot get an IP via DHCP and causes kernel panics when I try to use ifconfig to add/remove an IP or make any other changes.

 If the error still occurs in the latest stable kernel (3.2.11 today), mail it to linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org

----------

## alinmesser

It did, and I did. ;(

Also, I enabled the onboard nVidia ethernet adapter (forcedeth) and that one works fine in 3.2.11.

----------

## alkan

Just a guess, remove the Hardware IOMMU Support from kernel.

----------

## sidamos

I also had kernel panics after upgrading from kernel 3.0.6 to 3.2.12 on my AMD Athlon64 X2 system.

But I am using the forcedeth driver (onboard network adapter of a Gigabyte motherboard).

Because I am booting via PXE, I had the panic very early. At first, I got a "kernel bug at net core skbuff.c:128". After recompiling the kernel with the latest GCC, I got a different panic. Now it was not so easy anymore to notice that the network driver is the problem.

Anyway, after removing the Hardware IOMMU Support from the kernel (as alkan suggested), the machine booted again without a panic. Is there an explanation for this?

Thanks!

----------

